# Games similar to Heroes of Might and Magic



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I have always loved this series I played them all 4 disappointed me a bit but all of them have been strong game contenders

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_of_Might_and_Magic_V

Okay let me list the ones I have tried -

Elven legacy - Interesting but I could not get into it. Units were basically disposible to try and reach your objective in time.
Kings Bounty: The legend - Too repetitive. I had the same fight about 1000 times and there was no kind of upgrading system.
Age of wonders and Disciples are a bit on the old side I would like something more recient - better graphics (I am anticipating the Disciples 3 release.)

Fasically I love fantasy turn based games that also include some kind of city/castle management as well as hero management system.

Anyone have any ideas of some other good titles in this genre?


----------

